# The Missing One



## Freakconformist (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay so I was cruising through the sci-fi/fantasy paperbacks at my library looking for someone new to read. I noticed there were a lot of Rachel Caine books and I took the first book of The Weather Warden series home to give it a taste. Well, I loved it, I could hardly wait to get back to the library to keep reading. When I went looking, though, I found books three through six, but book two was completely missing! I asked information and the nearest copy is in the next city  over. I would actually have to go get a library card in that city and search for the book there.

I tried reading the third book, but it turns out the story is intricately hooked to the story in the second book. Now, I feel like I _have to_ find this book, anybody have any suggestions as to how? 

I don't have a job or bank account (so on-line is out), and very little money to spend. (so buying new is difficult)


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 10, 2013)

Freakconformist said:


> Okay so I was cruising through the sci-fi/fantasy paperbacks at my library looking for someone new to read. I noticed there were a lot of Rachel Caine books and I took the first book of The Weather Warden series home to give it a taste. Well, I loved it, I could hardly wait to get back to the library to keep reading. When I went looking, though, I found books three through six, but book two was completely missing! I asked information and the nearest copy is in the next city  over. I would actually have to go get a library card in that city and search for the book there.
> 
> I tried reading the third book, but it turns out the story is intricately hooked to the story in the second book. Now, I feel like I _have to_ find this book, anybody have any suggestions as to how?
> 
> I don't have a job or bank account (so on-line is out), and very little money to spend. (so buying new is difficult)



Fear not, citizen!

I, and my trusty sidekick, Google, will save the day!

It turns out book 2 of the Weather Warden series is available to read for free online:

Heat Stroke(The Weather Warden series Book 2) by Rachel Caine_free online reading books

Just click on "chapter one", "chapter two", et cetera, to read. No links or downloads required.

*zooms off* :encouragement:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey, Freakconformist.

If you like The Weather Warden series, you should read _Rachel Caine's_ "Morganville Vampire" series. They are so addicting. I couldn't put them down. _Rachel Caine_ is a great author. 

I have "The Weather Warden" series, waiting to read, too. My best friend read both sets and she said _Morganville_ is by far the better of the two. 

So, anyway, it was just a thought that you'd probably like her other series too. Her characters are the best part.


----------



## Freakconformist (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, thanks Kyle! I thought you could only get that stuff on Kindles and Nooks. (Something I would love to have but I'm forever poor.)

Sunny, I saw the Morganville series in her bibliography, there's quite an extensive list. As far as I can tell none of them are at my local library, but they do have 3/4 of the Undone series, those are next. I'm going to have to test them out if I can find any. I've never really been into the a-typical vampires/werewolves/monsters, but I read most of the Mercy Thompson and Alpha and Omega series by Patricia Briggs, and I'm enjoying the "bad-ass femme fatale kicking supernatural butt" genre.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2013)

I LOVE _Patricia Briggs' _"Mercy Thompson series". It's so much fun. I've read them all and loved every second of it. Adam was such a great character. Of course Mercy was awesome. She wasn't the typical "oh help me please?" girl that are in most books. Those books were so exciting. I'm not sure if you've read "The Brotherhood" series by _Jr. Ward._ but they are super fantastic too. There are a lot of books in that series. They are very _adult._


----------



## Freakconformist (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll keep a look out. As I said I'm looking for new authors to read. I already exhausted my library's Piers Anthony, Mercedes Lackey, and Anne McCaffrey collections. I'm kind of switching from fantasy supernatural right now.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to read a lot of Patricia Cornwell books.  She writes books that are a combination of CSI and detective work.  They are extremely well written and she really knows her stuff.


----------

